# buck collar



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Picking up a buck tomorrow and not sure if he has a collar on him. Figure to be on the safe side, I'd go by a feed/farm store on my way and pick one up. What size and type should I get?

Four yr old alpine buck, scored a 50 in stature and a 33 in strength if that gives you an idea of his size. Plan to take a horse lead rope also. He is supposed to be fairly easy to handle but big and strong. Transporting him home in a 2 horse trailer about 4+ hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a regular large nylon dog leash and run it through the handle part to make a loop. Put over their head and pull snug, then tie the leash part around itself where it loops so they can't pull it tighter like a choke. One size fits all.  Then you have the snap end to snap to fence/trailer/etc. My goats don't wear collars at home, though. I had one of my first does get her collar caught on her hay feeder and hang herself--two feet off the ground.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ours wear collars 24/7 except to bath. We live in town and have to have a way for them to be safely handled by anyone (should they ever escape...which has not happened). Also with Linds in a wheelchair it allows her some way of holding on to a doe when I ask her to. Sometimes she needs to move one out of the way and the collar allows her to do this.A large dog collar works well for bucks. And I AM talking LARGE. When bucks are in rut their necks swell, just part of rut so you will need a collar that would fit a mastiff  Make sure it is adjustable, we use snap/release because they are easily adjusted. They do tend to wear out quicker though.

Just shows a difference in herds  
Tam


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

For the big bucks I use the large metal dog collars (the ones that look like the show collars, but then large dog size), and then with a metal snap through the two rings. It's nice and loose, so it doesn't bother them, but it's strong enought to tie them up with and lead them when needed, plus, the snap is quick and easy to open.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I can't believe how bucks keep growing, at least their necks. My Nubian was born in 07. Last year he got big enough to wear the BIG collar, but it was loose. This year it is tight to his neck! He still only weight tapes at 125 lbs. Seems huge to me. I can't even imagine the weights some of you talk about! (His mom is 93 lbs and pretty plump.)

The leash idea works good when you don't know the size.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Trysta said:


> For the big bucks I use the large metal dog collars (the ones that look like the show collars, but then large dog size), and then with a metal snap through the two rings. It's nice and loose, so it doesn't bother them, but it's strong enought to tie them up with and lead them when needed, plus, the snap is quick and easy to open.


I like this!  You could also adjust by snapping through an end ring and then any link down from the other end.

When I have to take an adult buck off-property, to handle him (like at LA) I use the leash thing and a prong collar. Snap the end of the leash to the prong collar and I have a nice handle. I've been lucky to have pretty well behaved bucks, but that prong really keeps them in line.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I was wondering if the prong collars could be used. It would be nice to have that extra control.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup!  If you look at the pics of Pilgrim on my website, he is wearing a prong collar. He was the EASIEST handling buck. But at almost 200# as a yearling and in rut...well....


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes for handling I agree with Denise, the prong collars are sent from heaven 
Tam


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup Love those prong collars!!! they work magic!! 
Please remember not to leave it on your animal unattended.

For a "leave on collar" double ply nylon dog collar works really good around here. on a side note, the biggest we had to get was a 26'- so far 

Lynn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

We were moving bucks around yesterday into the new pens to get ready for breeding and I told my husband that Gideon needed a new collar. He's in a 28" now and it's getting tight. I need to go to the feed store and see if they have a bigger one. He's only a year and a half, I can't help but wonder what he'll be like as a 3yr old. Boy am I thankful he's a good boy and easy to handle (I still don't take any chances).


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Prong collars. really? But you never leave them on, right? I must have been lucky with the bucks I've dealt with, because I have never needed or even thought of those.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

No, never leave prong collars on.

When I took Astus (1.5 yr old) over to SherrieC's for LA, I put the leash on, prong collar on, snapped leash to prong to get him in the trailer (he was trailered with two sr does, 3 jr does, and 2 jr bucks). Once in the trailer, unsnapped from prong and snapped him into trailer with leash. Snapped to prong to handle him and unsnapped anytime he was tied or in trailer. He gave me no problems whatsoever.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I like those adjustable rope halters for my bucks when I want a little extra control factor.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Plastic chain collars with a safety link on them. If you leave any other kind of collar on a goat 24/7 you may find them strangled with it. I cringe when I see goats with dog collars on them wandering around in a pen or pasture. They are accidents looking for a place to happen.

I agree with Lacia about the adjustable rope halters . . . we even used them on our Boer bucks back when we were raising crossbred market goats. If you can control the goat's head, you can control the rest of the goat. And just like with a horse, when leading a goat, if you ever get much past the point where the neck and head join, you've lost control of the animal, regardless of how big or small he or she is.

Caroline


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Each to their own Caroline, each to their own. No judgements need to be laid on folks here, they can choke just as well on a plastic chain collar as well (seen it for myself at fair) so please don't do the howty towty about others choices on collars.
Tam


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Just stating my views like everyone else is encouraged to do on this list if I'm not mistaken. I also believe that the question was asked about what kind of collar to purchase for a new buck they were purchasing.

Education and mentoring are two very important facets to goat ownership. If I come off a bit preachy, I apologize, but for those who have not been raising goats for very long, I believe it to be of the utmost importance to offer this kind of information. Like Vicki, there's nothing I post on this forum that I wouldn't say to someone's face, and those who raise dairy goats in this area of Texas have probably heard my thoughts on dog collars versus plastic chain/safety collars more than once. 

Caroline


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very well. I will still continue to use snap release, my choice. It is up to this person to use what they deem fit.
Tam


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

We`ve used the nylon dog collars on our goats for the past 4-5 years with no problems, but we leave them a little looser so their heads could pop out if they did get caught.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Me too Kallie. I find them pulled off now and then. Usually kids that can still get their heads through the fence. They would have to work very hard to get hung up here. I guess it is risk vs benefit analysis for each individual farm.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I do use the plasic collars on all my does and, up 'til 2 days ago on one of my bucks (he broke it when I had to tie him up for a minute while switching pens with another buck). The dog metal collars I mentioned above are so loose that they can easily pull out of them. I always am concerned of goats getting hung up on their collars, so I understand Caroline's concerns, but believe a very loose collar of any kind will give the animal the chance to pull loose.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Very loose collars might let the animal go, or they could be the reason for the animal getting caught in the first place. I had a buck that I luckily found before anything bad happened, but he got it caught on something, then twisted around some way so that the collar was twisted tight on his neck. Goats love to get themselves into trouble any way they can.

Unrelated to goats, but I have also seen a cat whose collar was too loose and she put her front leg through it and it cut into her armpit very deep. I don't like when collars are too loose.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Thanx for the ideas - went by the feed store and the biggest nylon dog style was a 24" and I knew that wouldn't work. They did have a 28" choke style and since I am not leaving it on while he is penned, figured at least it would work for leading around, loading, etc.

Couple of you mentioned necks swelling in rut? Cuz he actually had a nylon collar on but it was so tight you could barely get a finger in - too tight - like when it starts rubbing and making marks on their neck? So I took it off and rubbed his neck a bit.

I am intrigued by the prong collar and rope halter ideas. Is the rope halter just like one for a horse, but smaller - maybe mini or pony size? I like them on my horses so if I could find one that fits that might be nice. 

Something interesting - hope it is just the newness - but after we got him home and in his pen, he started pawing the ground and stomping his feet at me. It was definitely me he was "perturbed" with. Maybe mad about me taking him away from other place, trailering, etc.? Trying to establish dominance? I didn't get aggressive back physically - he really is huge - but I sort of stood up to him and told him firmly I am boss and he is goat. What should I watch for? How long is fair for them to settle in? Advice?  He is 4 yrs old and was raised on farm I bought him from.


Thanx for the collar ideas and thoughts.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't seen a rope version, but they make halters specifically for goats, so they probably have a rope one that size.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

The rope halter I was referring to is the adjustable one, I believe it was tagged as for calves was the size I bought. It doesn't really matter as its fully adjustable. You do need to tie it onto itself when you have it on and sized right, to make sure it stays snugly on.

Dog collars, I do a combo of things, sort of depends on the personality of the goat, not all of mine have collars 24/7 but some it would be a pain to get the collar on every time I needed it. I basically agree with those saying "looser means more likely to get caught AND pull off"... it is a risk they will twist it. 

My fav collars are a dog collar that says big "No-Slip" and its really hard to explain on line, I should post a pic or find one online. I'll try... the D-ring where the least attaches, its separate from the rest of the collar, connected by metal rings, and its a loop that lays flat and completes the collars' round ability. You put it on jthe does head just barely so iust loose enough that the can pull needed, but where the dog clips


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

We use the prong collars for goat who forget their manners and what to run off. I used the nylon dog collars on the well behaved goats that know whats expected on them. I also have 2 calf rope halters that are for the really stubborn goats. You can get the rope halters for calves or sheep both work well when your goat decides to be a butthead


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Stomping his feet is rutting behavior. It's what they do to females they want to stand still. They also wag their tongues and make funny noises.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Lori - one very important thing to remember with this buck (or any other full grown buck for that matter) is to never, ever turn your back on him when you are in his pen. Bucks in rut can be very aggressive. This is not a good time of year to try and make friends with him. Once breeding season is over and the rut subsides, you'll notice that he's calmer and then you can try and spend more time with him.

Regarding adjustable halters, you can find a pretty good selection here: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/search.asp?camid=LIV&ss=sheep+halter.

Caroline


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

tlcnubians said:


> ...This is not a good time of year to try and make friends with him. Once breeding season is over and the rut subsides, you'll notice that he's calmer and then you can try and spend more time with him...


 :yeahthat :yeahthat :yeahthat

This was my first full year owning bucks, I got them last year right before breeding season, and they started coming into rut on the long truck trip from TX to WA with other bucks also on that transport, so by the time they got here, they were well along! I was unimpressed with their behavior! They seemed to have OCD and zero brains, they weren't aggressive but persistent with non-cooperation in general, just repetitive behaviors that I'd seen in breeding visits to bucks. But before I had my own I didn't realize they are pretty much on "repeat loop" and its not "just" when a doe shows up, they are stuck in some biological "on" mode.... Of course I often had some doe smell on me when I would show up, so I probably got more of it and it wasn't as totally 24/7 as it seemed to me, but they were just harder to deal with than I thought they would be.

Come spring, they turned into the sweethearts that I'd been told they were, LOL!

Spring and summer, they were very easy to deal with, really nice guys. They are getting stupider and stupider hourly again the past few weeks now again.... But its very different this year when I have the good times with them the past 6 months to balance out now. And I didn't even spend that much time with them, as I have to keep them at a different location. But I took them to vet, here to be washed, clipped, photograhed, did some "deferred maintenance" on their feet etc and they were "present" and cooperative and perfectly nice to work with.

This year I can just laugh at them and know how to deal with them, that I'm not going to get a lot of generous cooperation, don't expect it. For example if I need to take one out, I go in, tie the other to the fence, take the one out that I need, tie him outside, go back and untie the first one. No stress, just do it, expect NOT to get the same level of cooperation and gate manners as during Spring and Summer. Like I said they aren't aggressive, but they'll just stand there and stomp/pee on you instead of move, trying to lift a hoof to check it leads to a whirling dervish experience, that kind of lack of cooperation.

So don't put up with any aggressive behavior, don't turn your back on them cuz some of what they are compelled to do could unintentionally hurt you or knock you down. Just wait until spring to try to get to know them. My three cents fresh from buck post-newbie land...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yes, don't turn your back, because they will try to breed you! I have 7 right now and have been holding off on breeding. They are nuts all riding each other. Thankfully I have been selling bucks, and I gave a couple away. I'd like to get down to 5 if I can.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I have four types of halters for my goats , the horse rope style , the horse nylon style , the V kind and then a flat nylon one that has a slip style chin piece the same as described about the rope halters above^^^^

The V kind that are similar to a horse halter








They do make rope halters for goats , just google goat rope halter and you'll find a person that makes them.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

So Lori -- WHO did you bring home?  

I use the jumbo plastic chain collars made for Boers, or a cheap nylon/plastic one that would snap if caught up.

I try not to be the one to deal with adult bucks this time of year. My husband handles them for breeding, though my daughter and I used Speed on a few does the other night when he was gone....I put on latex gloves so I can yank beard if I need to ;-) He outweighs me by at least 100#, even though he is "rut-thin" so I need all the leverage I can get.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> ....I put on latex gloves so I can yank beard if I need to ;-)


 :duh Now why didn't I think of that!? I gave Astus his pre-breeding BoSe and worming the other day. As soon as I grabbed his chin to give him his wormer, I thought to myself.."Why the heck didn't I grab the copper bollus to do at the same time?" :ugh So I went in and got them and went back out to grab that nasty face again. :ick 
Gotta do his hooves in a couple of weeks. :crazy Will remember this for them sticky, stinky front legs.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

The latex gloves are a good idea - I have been using those cotton ones that are easy to wash or quite frankly just throw away - they come like 10 or 12 to a pack from the feed store.

His name is Wind Ridge Napoli - http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001427718 - if you are curious. 

I like both the collars above and may get one of each to see how they work.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

A week ago I decided to move some does around and this resulted in having to switch pens on the bucks. Didn't like the feet I saw so trimmed both bucks' hooves. I didn't really think much about it until I walked into the house and not only did I smell my bucky self, I could smell the route I had taken into the kitchen to wash my hands. Thank goodness no one was home and the shower was patient (the amount of soap and shampoo I used was probably an environmental assault and I apologize for that....) :/


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

A chain collar that is loose can be deadly also. I lost a yearling several years back with one. She somehow managed to tuck her head and get the chain over her nose, so she suffocated. Had one of our Champion Alpines do the same thing, but we found her in time to cut the chain with bolt cutters. She had an indention across the bridge of her nose for a couple of days.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's where I get rope halters locally. I don't like the x straped ones as they tighten up around the nose if you need to pull any. My big Saanen boy wears a foal sized horse halter.
The rope halters are nice for control as the knots line up with the pressure points on the head. They keep the animal from pulling very hard.
http://www.pacificpackgoats.com/index.php?categoryID=126


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I know him -- nice boy, Lori!


----------

